
libimobiledevice - Teaching Penguins to Talk to Fruit - pooriaazimi
http://www.libimobiledevice.org
======
aw3c2
Aaaargh, that page is impossible to read. I would recommend using
width:600px;margin-left:auto;margin-right:auto; for the div#base and
definitely kill that center text-align with a huge cannon.

Took me a while to understand that this is a Linux library to "talk to iOS
stuff"

~~~
cdata
It is distracting how your comment has framed discussion as, "this is ugly or
unoptimized for the target audience because x." What I was hoping to read here
is a discussion about how this library improves (or falls short of improving)
upon attempts made to build open libraries to talk to iDevices in the past.

There is a place for aesthetic critique. I would rather see this project focus
on the cool work they are clearly doing, and forget about the margins.

~~~
untog
Yes and no. I agree that pages like this don't really need much prettifying,
but center aligning text and expanding it to page width really does make it
unreadable in this instance.

------
yock
I didn't realize this had been updated recently. I gave up on my wife's 4S
some time ago when it appeared that support for recent iOS devices on Linux
had been mostly abandone by the community.

------
stuaxo
Since apple changed the checksums for itunes I can't use this to put music on
my iphone on linux .. it's pretty crap of apple :/

------
iconstate
This is how I build it on Ubuntu 12.04 on VirtualBox for Windows. I gave up
compiling it on Windows using Cygwin or Ming. The Windows dll is outdated. I
had issues compiling it on openSUSE, Fedora and Mac OS X 10.8 using Fink.

<https://gist.github.com/3812114>

~~~
iconstate
Example of how to read your home screen app layout data using Python.

    
    
      # Fix for subfolders in icon_state for iOS >= 4
      # line 48 : libimobiledevice\cython\sbservices.pxi
      # err = sbservices_get_icon_state(self._c_client, &c_node, "2")
    
      # export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib
      import imobiledevice
       
      idevice = imobiledevice.iDevice()
      ld = imobiledevice.LockdownClient(idevice,"sb")
      sbport = ld.start_service(imobiledevice.SpringboardServicesClient) 
      sbc = imobiledevice.SpringboardServicesClient(idevice, sbport)
      icon_state = sbc.icon_state
    
      # set icon_state from xml using ipython
      # download binary plist from http://iconstate.herokuapp.com/ with sbservice checked
      # convert to xml using plutil.pl from http://scw.us/iPhone/plutil/
      # new_xml = !cat IconState.text.plist
      # new_icon_state = plist.from_xml(new_xml.s)
      # sbc.icon_state = new_icon_state

------
saurik
The developer of this library just gave a talk at JailbreakCon a couple days
ago about his work and how it was used in recent 5.x jailbreaks. The talk was
recorded, although I admit to not knowing the URL yet (I believe it is un
uStream somewhere). (I also gave a talk.)

------
eckyptang
The sad thing is we probably shouldn't need this.

Good work though.

------
caycep
is this the netatalk/avahi for iOS?

~~~
rjzzleep
it implements the way itunes communicates with idevices in an "open" fashion

